# شرعت ان اكلم الملولي واصرخ لة وانا تراب ورماد



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أبريل 2009)

*اعطني يا الهي حياة الشكر وحياة التسليم
اعطيني يا رب ان اتعلم اشكرك علي كل ما اعطيتني اياة

علمني يا الهي كيف اكون قانعة بما اعطيتني من نعم

علمني يا رب ان اشكرك وامجدك علي عطاياك

فهمني حكمتك وعدلك لكي لا اكون حزينة بسبب شيء ما


علمني ان لا انظر الي ما في يدي غيري

علمني ان امجدك في كل اتصرفاتي وافكاري 
ونومي وقيامي 

احبك يا الهي واخاف ان اؤلمك بسبب اوقات مللي وعصياني وفتوري وطلبي المزيد من نعمتك

والافضل من ما اعطيتني في حياتي

سامح جهلي يا مخلصي

اغفر لي ضعفي يا الهي واغفر حداثتي 

اعني وزيد فهمي لحكمتك 

وزيل عني حماقاتي 

رطب قلبي في اوقات ضعفي وانر عيناي لكي اري نعمتك واتذكر انقاذك لي واتذكر كيف اعنتني 
وكم من معجزات صنعتها في حياتي منذ طفولتي حتي الان 
حتي الان لازلت يمينك تحملني وتنقذني وترفعني من المعاناة

اجعلني امينة علي الوزنات الكثيرة التي اعطيتها لي

وعلمني كيف اخدم هذة الوزنات واحتمل صعوباتها واتحمل صليبها

بشفاعة والدتك السيدة العزراء ورئيس جند الرب الملاك ميخائيل وامير الشهداء مارجرجس وكل مصاف الشهدا والقديسين
والعظيم حبيبك الانبا بيشوي الرجل الكامل​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

اميـــن

شكراااااااا على الصلاه

 يا راجعة للمسيح

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـــن
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاه
> 
> ...



*مرسي كتير كليمو
الرب يباركك اخي​*


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

آمين ..آمين ..آمين


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا رجعا ليسوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> آمين ..آمين ..آمين



*مرسي يا جيجي
الرب يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*مرسي كوكو علي المرور الجميل 

الرب يتمجد في حياتك امين​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

امين 
ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااا على الصلاة الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امين
> ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااا على الصلاة الجميلة
> يسوع يباركك



*مرسي يا بنبوناية يا قمر

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مايو 2009)

*مرسي ليكم يا اخواتي علي مشاركتكم الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مايو 2009)

888888


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (9 مايو 2009)

امين ربنا يعوضك يارجعه والمجدلله دايما


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 مايو 2009)

امييييييييييييييين

صلاة جميلة جدا يا رجعا حبيبتي

ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2009)

امين 

شكرا راجعة على الصلاة الجميلة 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مايو 2009)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> امين ربنا يعوضك يارجعه والمجدلله دايما



*مرسي علي المشاركة يا تامر 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> امييييييييييييييين
> 
> صلاة جميلة جدا يا رجعا حبيبتي
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك​



*مرسي يا ام ميكو 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا اوختي
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا راجعة على الصلاة الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يباركك



*مرسي يا زيزا 
الرب يبارك في حياتك يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مايو 2009)

88888888


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب*​
*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب*​
> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جداا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرسي يا هابي
اللة يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------

